# Do you have Aiptaisa in your marine tank ?



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*:welcome:*

*What are they ?*
* 
How to identify Aiptasia also known as Glass Anemones ?








Here are some basic points on Aiptasia :

1 . Zooxanthellae (a minute dinoflagellate alga living in the tissues of many types of marine invertebrates in aiptasia anemones is what gives them their color.

2. Aiptasia that are given lighted spots are usually light greenish brown to dark brown, Aiptasia in less lit spots tend to medium to light brown or tan in color, while those that have no light transparent appearance.

What destucion can Aiptasia or Glass Anemones do ? 








1. Aiptasia are known to destroy other corals, sting people hands (very painful may need hospital or doctors advise immediately) and even swallow fish smaller than its discus looking face.

2. Aiptasia are know to reproduce by shooting long white threads and these soon grow to reproduce within short periods the fish keeper aquarium is over run with them ( not very good at all).

Want to learn more ?
Why not read more at :

http://www.squidoo.com/howtokillaiptasia

*


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I do, but look how pretty they can look :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

*Aiptasia Info*

Aiptasia are great by there self in a marine aquarium with Clown Fish !


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Did you write the Aip article @ How to kill Aiptasia ?

I've personally found that true Peppermint shrimp or a Racoon Buterfly borrowed from a LFS kills them very quickly. 

Also Berghia nudibranch love to eat them.

They're not a good clownfish host, probably because they are too small for most species.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

you really are one random old bird.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

used to have these in my FO marine, i left them to since i didnt have any corals or other inverts anyway, i think my red general starfish killed them (~ '').


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Never herd about Red Genral Starfish before kiilling Aiptaisa before.
Red Genral Starfish might do not sure !


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a few small ones shortley after setting my tank up then when I got a Peppermint shrimp they all soon got demolished! :2thumb:


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I just injected mine with vinegar and lemon, never got them back :2thumb:


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for tips


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep lemon juice is brilliant for this. Never used vinegar as too much can affect your water, you have to be fairly careful when using it, and im much to heavy handed for that.


I only ever found 3 in my tank, zapped them with lemon and never had them return


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I used a salt mush (marine salt obviously), and injected it into their mouths with a syringe. Killed them straight away...


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Joe's Juice FTW.


----------

